# Umfrage zum Thema PCs (Englisch)



## Bluebeard (2. November 2016)

CORSAIR PC Gamer Information Survey


Hallo Leute, wir würden uns sehr über Eure Teilnahme bei einer kurzen Umfrage zum Thema PCs freuen. Klickt einfach auf den obigen Link und teilt uns Eure Meinung mit. Es ist keine Angabe von persönlichen Daten erforderlich, nur Eure Meinungen. Vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme!


----------

